# Answer ASAP - Applesauce for goats?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

CAN GOATS EAT APPLESAUCE???????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, applesauce is fine.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yes, applesauce is fine.


Thank you!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, in moderation and if it has no mold.


----------

